# black and white issues



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

[url]http://www.msnusers.com/sentwoperformance/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=7[/URL] 
http://www.msnusers.com/sentwoperformance/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=4 
http://www.msnusers.com/sentwoperformance/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=2 
http://www.msnusers.com/sentwoperformance/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1 
my ride and selriders ride.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

sorry about the first link
http://www.msnusers.com/sentwoperformance/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=7


----------

